# DDR breeders



## workingdogcrew (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello, I’m wondering if anyone knows of any DDR breeders breeding dogs with breed worthy working titles, correct temperament and structure?

Working titles such as; IGP (Schutzhund - BH or higher), WDA, PSA, Higher than a basic Herding instinct title, high level Tracking, Police dogs or Single purpose narcotics dogs ect.)

Not looking for UKC / IABCA / SV conformation only, weight pull, dock diving, barn hunt, trick dog titles, CGCs or agility.

Looking for puppies or adults:

not from overused lines
not heavy linebred
not overly saturated with Sven - once is fine but prefer not more and really none at all.
Happy to Import
Happy to buy USA
breed worthy titled parents
hip and elbow passing parents
DM clear
No color / gender preference 
High food drive
Medium - high prey drives
_I ALREADY KNOW THESE Breeders_

Boeselager German Shepherds - Kelly Shaw
Vom Alt-Osland - Judy Malone (TX)
Spartenville Shepherds - Constance B. Krebs (Michigan)
Sudenblick German Shepherds - Tonya Yost (TX)
Heiligen Schutz Shepherds - Sharon Verges (Wisconsin)
Stamm Steinsdorf DDRS - Lori Lambert (Louisiana)
Vom Oelmansdorf - Terry Hatten
Von Der Kronenlnsel - Christine Barker (California)
Huerta Hof German Shepherds - Robin Huerta (Illinois)
vd vier Freiheiten - Lacey Ford (IN but moving to TX soon)
Von Südwest - Leah Scott (New Mexicó)
Schöne Stadt German Shepherds - Jamie Price (KY)
Weberhaus German Shepherds - Malinda Weber (Kansas)
Formally _Granville German Shepherds_ now “Diamond Peak German Shepherd Dogs”
Both were / are owned by: Lindsay Chlopek (Oregon)
Schraderhaus K9 - Jean Schrader (WA)
Sentinelharts - Camilla Hart (California)
Blackthorn Working German Shepherds - Christine Kemper (VA)
Von Kistha Haus - Kim Haegely (California)
Royale German Shepherds - Gail Bauer (Michigan)
Vom Klein Bauernhof - Vicki Newton (KY)
Vom Bermheimer Frost - Vicki Newton’s father (KY)
Eickental DDR Shepherds
Wunderhaus German Shepherds - Melody Wunder (TX)
Hena-C Kennel - Pamela Vander Veer Lake (New Hampshire)
Kavallerie Shepherds (VT)
Wolvesden Kennel - Canada
Sucherquelle German Shepherds - (WV)
Superior DDR German Shepherds of KY
Sonoline Kennel
DDR German Shepherds
DDR Huter der Nacht K9 German Shepherds - Louisiana
Jakoba German Shepherds - Ashley Shell (OK)
MK German Shepherds - Kara Spinner / ‎Mike Kara Spinner (Illinois)
Gentle German Shepherds - Pure DDR Puppies for Therapy, Service


STASI - Alexander Sosnovsky (Minsk, Belarus)

Germany:

Knurri’s - Karola Knurr
Kranich’s Hof - Maurice Kranich
Ddrschäferhunde Bismarckschlösschen

Not sure if still breeding:

Vom Gräfental
von den Grauen von Monstab
Vom Klödener Riss
von Hildchensruh
vom Ludwigseck
vom Poppitz
von Weltwitz
vom Haus Iris
vom Anhalter Hof
vom Marongstein
vom Felsenschloß

German Breeders who do not breed under the SV - which means not able to be AKC registered here in America:

Von der Patterner Mühle - Karin Wolf
The Red Maple - Romy Neuhaus
Deutsche Schäferhunde vom Krüger- Hof

Looking for breeders / dogs that I do not know of, any help would be great! Thank you

Anyone wanting to add more information to this list please comment below as well!


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workingdogcrew (Mar 26, 2020)

Georgia, USA but traveling is not a concern


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

You would be better off stating what traits you want in a dog and what your goals for the dog are. All of the specifics you mentioned are likely to yield vague information about a particular breeding.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Why East German dogs?


----------



## jakubnovotny (Aug 1, 2020)

workingdogcrew said:


> Hello, I’m wondering if anyone knows of any DDR breeders breeding dogs with breed worthy working titles, correct temperament and structure?
> 
> Working titles such as; IGP (Schutzhund - BH or higher), WDA, PSA, Higher than a basic Herding instinct title, high level Tracking, Police dogs or Single purpose narcotics dogs ect.)
> 
> Not looking for UKC / IABCA / SV conformation only, weight pull, dock diving, barn hunt, trick dog titles, CGCs or agility.


Just to add to your list:

Fraserglen Kennels German Shepherd Puppies, Females, Studs - Canada

"von Lord Fandor" - Germany

* vom Parchimer Land * East German Kennel - Germany


----------



## jakubnovotny (Aug 1, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> Why East German dogs?


Ask David


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

jakubnovotny said:


> Ask David


I didn’t ask David. I asked the OP.


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

workingdogcrew said:


> Georgia, USA but traveling is not a concern


After seeing improper temperaments some breeder encourages (aggression) I found the top kennel in the US to buy from. Molly Graf owns Vom Eichenluft kennel. I have one of her dogs from working lines he's all black and now 11. She titles all her dogs before breeding in Schutzhund, Brix has a herding title. 

My favorite dog of hers Eagle, had highest scores in Sch III which he did 26x. He was a gorgeous red sable. He has since passed but I believe she still uses his lineage. My dog is from Eagle's son Brix. Reputable breeders know her dogs. When I was watching the Shutzhund club that once people told me there were only 3 of her dogs in the state, so mine was 4. LIke I said Every good breeder knows her lines and/or dogs.


----------



## DDR breeder (Feb 26, 2021)

workingdogcrew said:


> Hello, I’m wondering if anyone knows of any DDR breeders breeding dogs with breed worthy working titles, correct temperament and structure?
> 
> Working titles such as; IGP (Schutzhund - BH or higher), WDA, PSA, Higher than a basic Herding instinct title, high level Tracking, Police dogs or Single purpose narcotics dogs ect.)
> 
> ...


I am a breeder in Dallas Texas


----------



## DDR breeder (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Vom Hallynn Haus German Shepherd's ....Breeder of Solid Blacks and Black sables!!


Breeder of East German DDR and Czech lineage working Bloodlines German Shepherds. Home of Jazzmine v Hallynn Haus , Shamara v Hallynn Haus and Sierra v Hallynnhaus Reggie and Ace our stud dogs



www.vomhallynnhausgermanshepherds.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is some seriously incorrect and misleading information in this post. I encourage EVERYONE to research breeders recommended here....start with the HSUS's "100 worst breeders in the US".........While everyone loves their dog and may have lucked into getting a nice individual.....I have SEEN some of the dogs cited, SEEN the faulty temperaments and am sitting here in bemusement at some of the statements. Every good breeder knows the truth.

***

Ater that caution - next is just a general for DDR lines and temperament. The DDR dogs in the US and in Germany are so bottlenecked it is almost impossible to get any not backmassed on Alf Kornersee...these are going to be independent and sometimes very nervy lines.....with low drives for any kind of obedience training at all, tracking can be their strength, but there are so many negatives in trainability that it may stop there. There are some lines/dogs who have been forbidden by the SV to be combined due to 1. extremely high probably/incidence of bad orthopedics and 2. unstable, dangerous temperament. To go one step further on 2. - even the appearance of these two dogs not bred directly, or combined with a littermate of the female, can result in an unstable dangerous dog. 

If you want a DDR dog because of looks - you can get good looks from OLD SV lines as well....using a 95% DDR female as my foundation, crossed onto a WGR male who was close to Marko Cellarland, I have gotten many dogs with that gorgeous headpiece...with good temperament and working abiltiy. Be careful how you prioritze your choices.....you will probably be totally disappointed with a DDR dog if you want to do any kind of competition training.


Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@wolfstraum is there any long haired DDR dogs? My research, and my gut, says no.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Schlossfelson german shepherds


Sabis mom said:


> @wolfstraum is there any long haired DDR dogs? My research, and my gut, says no.


They aren't pure DDR but the have some beauties:



Long Coat German Shepherd, Long Hair German Shepherd


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> Schlossfelson german shepherds
> 
> They aren't pure DDR but the have some beauties:
> 
> ...


Not being a seeker of long haired German Shepherds... CARLO VON LLENROC is stunning...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> Schlossfelson german shepherds
> 
> They aren't pure DDR but the have some beauties:
> 
> ...


I just feel like LC' in the DDR lines didn't happen. DDR developed by east Germans who were um, sticklers for rules. LC's being a fault. Seems like it wouldn't happen right?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah, they mixed in some WGSL, WGWL, and Czech dogs more recently, supposedly to "ensure" the LC. But Carlo is entirely DDR in his lineage up until the late '80s. I met a Carlo son, the guy that had him said it was his second one from Carlo. Beautiful dog, seemed very stable, biddable and had good ball drive. 

Looking at some of the others I see that Carlo is an anomaly. Their other males are WGSL or Polish showline dogs. So yeah, I guess they don't really count...


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

I didn't even look that far, not to mention I have zero abilities or knowledge to dissect pedigrees... He's just the dog that stood out when I perused their website - based purely on looks and no other factors! It makes me happy though to hear his temperament matched his looks (or at least what he passed on).


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> @wolfstraum is there any long haired DDR dogs? My research, and my gut, says no.


 Yes, there are

Here is one






Ruby von Schraderhaus


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Ruby von Schraderhaus




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------

